# Looking for players in Chicago Loop or close by



## Mahazadra (Apr 13, 2002)

3rd edition homebrew game.  We are losing 2 players due to moves.  If your interested in playing a fun game once a week with good people drop me a line at 
GB_Thorn@yahoo.com

I have been running this game for a year and a half and it has been a lot of fun.  We play in the loop and are looking for adult players only.  We ususally play on Sundays but that varies from time to time depending on player availability.  Look forward to hearing from you!


----------

